# Latest Gen Chrysler 300 owners unite



## rtaatl

_Suggestion to moderators, maybe there should be an addition of a "vehicles" discussion forum
_
Anyway, as some of you know I drive a 2014 Chrysler 300s with the pentastar v6 @300hp, beats by dre audio system, dual panoramic sunroof, and 20" oem wheels (standard on S trim). I was never a Chrysler fanboy...being of age to remember the K cars of the late 80s and 90s I always thought their cars were crap. Even up to the 2012 200 I rented in California a couple of years ago. Yet I must say after discounts I purchased the vehicle for $29k out the door (original msrp $38k) and for what it offers there was nothing else in its price range that came close. It's weighs 4200lbs yet doesn't drive like a "yank tank". At least a refined one at that. I get at least the published 31 MPG on the highway and according to the trip computer 26 combined. The rear wheel drive helps in panic stop situations; there is no hood diving because of this setup and the transfer of motion isnt that noticable..like I never need to do this anyway because they drive so great here in Atlanta (notice the sarcasm). I see why the Uconnect system gets such rave reviews as it has just the right amount of technology yet some of the basic functions are still simple to use. Also it's only locked up on me once in 6 months of ownership and the voice command is pretty accurate. People love the streaming bluetooth playing their favorite music from their phone to the beats audio. This same Infotainment system is put into the new Maserati. It's a new engine design and shares the same zf 8speed transmission from a Bentley Continental, BMW 760, and Audio A8 ( with Chrysler ' s in house modifications) So this generation 300 is more Bentley than all of the posers who put all of that cheap aftermarket crap on the last generation...and boy did I hate that car along with most of the people who drove it. Yet I was willing to give this a try given the complete redesign. I bring this thread up because for some deranged reason Uber has stated this car is not good enough anymore in certain markets for uberblack. Yet in my time on UB (I made it before the cutoff) I have received nothing but praise and adoration for the car. A true testament that Uber is definitely not a transportation company and is completely clueless in running this type of business...and the sad part is I doubt they care. I wish they would get it together in knowledge of vehicles compared to operating cost yet when you don't own a fleet why bother. Ok rant done...with the town car discontinued this is a perfect replacement. Uber does know this car is in livery spec now right? ! Flagship American luxury has and should always have a place in the car service industry. Not saying it's the absolute best, yet the choices are a Cadillac XTS from GM, a Lincoln MKT/MKS from Ford, and a 300 from Chrysler.


----------



## mp775

I really don't get the variation in standards from one market to the next for each service. The 300 isn't allowed on Black some places, but if you look at the "sample vehicles" for Black in Dallas, it lists Pontiac G6.


----------



## Just Some Guy

They still allow the Chrysler 300 on UberBlack in Boston... but they haven't been accepting any new UberBlack here for almost a year now. I actually had to fight with them for almost two months to get them to let me drive my 300 on UberX because it was on the list for Black.

I too get multiple compliments on my car every night. I have the 300c AWD with the v6, so my mpg is lower than yours, but with the Boston winters I definitely needed it. I average around 19mpg, but it's 90% city driving.

I had a 2nd gen 300 before this one, and the new version is definitely better, except for the seats. The seats were more comfortable in the older version.

Finally getting my windows tinted on Monday, maybe I'll post some pics afterwards.


----------



## Farman vegas

rtaatl said:


> _Suggestion to moderators, maybe there should be an addition of a "vehicles" discussion forum
> _
> Anyway, as some of you know I drive a 2014 Chrysler 300s with the pentastar v6 @300hp, beats by dre audio system, dual panoramic sunroof, and 20" oem wheels (standard on S trim). I was never a Chrysler fanboy...being of age to remember the K cars of the late 80s and 90s I always thought their cars were crap. Even up to the 2012 200 I rented in California a couple of years ago. Yet I must say after discounts I purchased the vehicle for $29k out the door (original msrp $38k) and for what it offers there was nothing else in its price range that came close. It's weighs 4200lbs yet doesn't drive like a "yank tank". At least a refined one at that. I get at least the published 31 MPG on the highway and according to the trip computer 26 combined. The rear wheel drive helps in panic stop situations; there is no hood diving because of this setup and the transfer of motion isnt that noticable..like I never need to do this anyway because they drive so great here in Atlanta (notice the sarcasm). I see why the Uconnect system gets such rave reviews as it has just the right amount of technology yet some of the basic functions are still simple to use. Also it's only locked up on me once in 6 months of ownership and the voice command is pretty accurate. People love the streaming bluetooth playing their favorite music from their phone to the beats audio. This same Infotainment system is put into the new Maserati. It's a new engine design and shares the same zf 8speed transmission from a Bentley Continental, BMW 760, and Audio A8 ( with Chrysler ' s in house modifications) So this generation 300 is more Bentley than all of the posers who put all of that cheap aftermarket crap on the last generation...and boy did I hate that car along with most of the people who drove it. Yet I was willing to give this a try given the complete redesign. I bring this thread up because for some deranged reason Uber has stated this car is not good enough anymore in certain markets for uberblack. Yet in my time on UB (I made it before the cutoff) I have received nothing but praise and adoration for the car. A true testament that Uber is definitely not a transportation company and is completely clueless in running this type of business...and the sad part is I doubt they care. I wish they would get it together in knowledge of vehicles compared to operating cost yet when you don't own a fleet why bother. Ok rant done...with the town car discontinued this is a perfect replacement. Uber does know this car is in livery spec now right? ! Flagship American luxury has and should always have a place in the car service industry. Not saying it's the absolute best, yet the choices are a Cadillac XTS from GM, a Lincoln MKT/MKS from Ford, and a 300 from Chrysler.


This is very odd in Las Vegas every big limo company uses your car for the replacement of the towncar. Everyone loves the way it drives. You are lucky to be driving this car. I would use it for uber x in Vegas, but the rate will be far to low to pay for the gas mileage. Love the cup holders.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Farman vegas said:


> This is very odd in Las Vegas every big limo company uses your car for the replacement of the towncar. Everyone loves the way it drives. You are lucky to be driving this car. I would use it for uber x in Vegas, but the rate will be far to low to pay for the gas mileage. Love the cup holders.


That's why I only drive when there's surge. Luckily there's surge fairly often in Boston.


----------



## rtaatl

Just Some Guy said:


> They still allow the Chrysler 300 on UberBlack in Boston... but they haven't been accepting any new UberBlack here for almost a year now. I actually had to fight with them for almost two months to get them to let me drive my 300 on UberX because it was on the list for Black.
> 
> I too get multiple compliments on my car every night. I have the 300c AWD with the v6, so my mpg is lower than yours, but with the Boston winters I definitely needed it. I average around 19mpg, but it's 90% city driving.
> 
> I had a 2nd gen 300 before this one, and the new version is definitely better, except for the seats. The seats were more comfortable in the older version.
> 
> Finally getting my windows tinted on Monday, maybe I'll post some pics afterwards.


Please do...given the fact it's a livery vehicle I have 20% on mine. I'll get the pics soon enough. I'd recommend you get the ceramic tint as it has a better UV rating and doesn't cause interference with the Nav system.


----------



## JVS

Mine is a 2012 Touring with a panoramic sunroof, 5% tint on the rear passenger windows and 20% on the others,














and I get compliments all the time and riders wanting to be able to request me. My car wouldn't qualify for UberBLACK because i have tan interior.


----------



## cheerose

I had a 2012 S that I really liked. It was definitely a "pimp mobile" with the red leather seats. 

Only reason I don't have it today is that I traded it in for my Model S.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

In London, the Chrysler 300 is not even officially listed as a UberX vehicle, though I'm sure they'd take you on if you ask as its definitely more than big enough for the job. 

It's definitely not UberExec either (equivalent to UberBlack), as the only cars accepted are Audi A6, BMW 5-Series, Mercedes E-Class and Jaguar XF, as people expect a premium/luxury brand here, and different manufacturers have different brand images among different countries. 

t.uber.com/ldn_car_list


----------



## Just Some Guy

London UberExec Driver said:


> In London, the Chrysler 300 is not even officially listed as a UberX vehicle, though I'm sure they'd take you on if you ask as its definitely more than big enough for the job.
> 
> It's definitely not UberExec either (equivalent to UberBlack), as the only cars accepted are Audi A6, BMW 5-Series, Mercedes E-Class and Jaguar XF, as people expect a premium/luxury brand here, and different manufacturers have different brand images among different countries.
> 
> t.uber.com/ldn_car_list


I've read some articles where the 300 is compared very favorably with the Audi A8, and beats it in several areas (price being the obvious one).


----------



## UL Driver SF

Nice looking car.


----------



## rtaatl

Beautiful pictures...I was never a fan of the Bentley add-on modifications, but the mesh grill is nice. As for UberExec's post...I believe it has to do with Chrysler not having a luxury arm, unless you consider it to be Maserati. Yet a 5 series is small in the rear, along with an E class, and the XF really looks like crap on the inside. We just get no love for the 300 yet everyone I've ever taken had nothing but praise for it. To remind everyone I was never a Chrysler fanboy...just think I found this vehicle as the sweet spot in car service.


----------



## Antoinette

I was one of the very first Uber Black drivers in San Diego in a Town Car.I want to buy a new 300 Chryco but hear that they don't want it as an Uber Black. Where is a list of acceptable Uber cars for each Uber city? Or does anybody know???


----------



## JVS

What makes me mad is uberselect (which I believe is uberplus in other markets) has just opened here in South Florida and the Chrysler 300 is not on the acceptable vehicles list. I've emailed them and all they do is point me to the list. Anyone that owns this generation Chrysler already know about the countless compliments from riders. On multiple occasions I've had people not want to get in because the though they might have requested the wrong vehicle and that they'd be charged more money. I know uber doesn't accept our vehicles for black, but at least they can allow it for select.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Just Some Guy said:


> I've read some articles where the 300 is compared very favorably with the Audi A8, and beats it in several areas (price being the obvious one).


The Chrylser 300 is not in thae same league as an A8.

A6 yes, A8 no.

That is why it is cheaper.

I do like the OP commenting that Maserati has similar bits to the 300.

Probably because they are both owned by Fiat.

And the parts in question a likely Lancia or Fiat parts used in the Maserati+300 to save money.

The old 300 was decent enough. Based on the old E Class platform and with an old school but reliable diesel lump.

Dynamically it was not the best.

But it was comfy and had lots of room.

Some people used them for Exec work but running costs killed it off.


----------



## Fauxknight

The 300 is a nice looking car, seen a few of them running Black in town here. Even had one group of clients order two Black and one X to get to a OSU game, both the Black cars in our convoy were 300s.


----------



## Just Some Guy

UberLuxbod said:


> The Chrylser 300 is not in thae same league as an A8.
> 
> A6 yes, A8 no.
> 
> That is why it is cheaper.
> 
> I do like the OP commenting that Maserati has similar bits to the 300.
> 
> Probably because they are both owned by Fiat.
> 
> And the parts in question a likely Lancia or Fiat parts used in the Maserati+300 to save money.
> 
> The old 300 was decent enough. Based on the old E Class platform and with an old school but reliable diesel lump.
> 
> Dynamically it was not the best.
> 
> But it was comfy and had lots of room.
> 
> Some people used them for Exec work but running costs killed it off.


The ZF 8HP eight-speed automatic transmission is designed and built by ZF Friedrichshafen AG. It's used by Maserati, Audi, BMW, Bentley, Jaguar, Rolls Royce, and of course the Chrysler 300.

The old 300 shared parts with the Mercedes S-class, as well as the E-class.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Ok

What does the gearbox have to do with it?

The same ZF 8speed is also fittes to the XJ, F Type, XF, Discovery 4, last of the old shape Range Rover Sport and the current Range Rover and Range Rover Sport.

The XJ shares the boot closure button on the bootlid with some high end Volvos.

That doesn't make a Volvo a Jaguar or a Jaguar a Volvo.

It is just good business.

Which parts did the old 300C share with an S Class?

Or do you mean an old obsolete S Class?

The underpinnings of the old 300C were an E Class that came onto the market in 1996.

To be honest the old 300C was a comfortable enough old hector.

But the best thing it had going for it was the Merc derived diesel lump.

And that struggled to compete with the newer vehicles on sale at a similar price, in the UK at least.

Which is why you can pick up a low miles 3 or 4 yr old 300C for £12k.

When a similar E Class would be nearer £17k and an XF around the same.

You do realise that the "Baby Bentley" tag was due to the looks?

It wasn't and never will be a class leader dynamically.

Not that the old or new car are not nice to look at they are individual and if the looks suit you then buy away.

But lets not get carried away.

Away from North America it is an also ran that compares poorly with other cars in that class.

Thats just how it is.

And every manufacturer that buys the ZF 8speed and the 6speed the went before adapts the gearbox software to their own specification.

They don't have the same driving dynamics.

The 8speed performs differently in the F Type to the XJ for example.

You do realise that Fiat own Chrysler?

The deal was finalised in Jan 2014.

Though since them Fiat Chrysler Automobiles NV has been formed.

Without Fiat Chrysler would likely have had to close down.


----------



## Hal Green

http://www.automotive-fleet.com/news/story/2014/11/chrysler-refreshes-300-adds-sport-model.aspx

Chrysler Refreshes 300, Adds Sport Model


----------



## UberLuxbod

Hal Green said:


> http://www.automotive-fleet.com/news/story/2014/11/chrysler-refreshes-300-adds-sport-model.aspx
> 
> Chrysler Refreshes 300, Adds Sport Model


A very nice looking car.

It is a shame it has not been adopted as the new Black Car standard.

Lets face it the old Black Town Cars were not the forefront of technology but they had the correct image.

And as a passenger would they be any worse served with a 300C as apposed to say an E Class.

Uber is full in contradictions though.

For example UberX is not allowed to be an estate car.

But estates are very common and practical in private hire.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

Speaking of contradictions, they allowed the 300 on Black in OC, but not in LA. 

Now that they have merged LA, OC, SD, IE, and Santa Barbara into one giant super district, I don't know what happens when a 300 crosses from OC into LA, does it get to go back online as uberX/plus or as black? 

Hmm....


----------



## UberLuxbod

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Speaking of contradictions, they allowed the 300 on Black in OC, but not in LA.
> 
> Now that they have merged LA, OC, SD, IE, and Santa Barbara into one giant super district, I don't know what happens when a 300 crosses from OC into LA, does it get to go back online as uberX/plus or as black?
> 
> Hmm....


I think it turns into a Lancia Thema......


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

UberLuxbod said:


> I think it turns into a Lancia Thema......







Did I mention that I love Top Gear?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

Lancia Thema 8.32 Promo Video


----------



## Just Some Guy

UberLuxbod said:


> Ok
> 
> What does the gearbox have to do with it?


I mentioned it because you asked what parts it shared with Maserati.

I think an important point to bring up as well is that the UK 300c is the base model with a diesel engine, while in the US the 300c is the high end model (with tighter suspension and steering tuning among other things). The base model here is the 300. There is no option for a diesel engine in any of the US models.


----------



## Just Some Guy

UberLuxbod said:


> A very nice looking car.
> 
> It is a shame it has not been adopted as the new Black Car standard.
> 
> Lets face it the old Black Town Cars were not the forefront of technology but they had the correct image.
> 
> And as a passenger would they be any worse served with a 300C as apposed to say an E Class.
> 
> Uber is full in contradictions though.
> 
> For example UberX is not allowed to be an estate car.
> 
> But estates are very common and practical in private hire.


In Boston, the 300 is extremely common as a Black Car, not sure why that isn't the case in some other US cities. Around here Town Cars and 300's make up the vast majority of Black Cars, with a handful of Lincoln MKS's, Audi A8's and Mercedes S-classes (no E-class as Black here). I've even seen one Maserati Quattroporte. Haven't seen any BMW's as Black Cars for some reason, although the 7 series is on the list here.


----------



## UberLuxbod

There is one company using the Quattroporte. (In London)

It is a high end Chauffeur Co.

They only have a couple and it is more of a gimmick as they are not LWB.

Chauffeur cars in London have to be LWB though a Range Rover is accepted in standard form and newly released £100k LWB form.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Just Some Guy said:


> I mentioned it because you asked what parts it shared with Maserati.
> 
> I think an important point to bring up as well is that the UK 300c is the base model with a diesel engine, while in the US the 300c is the high end model (with tighter suspension and steering tuning among other things). The base model here is the 300. There is no option for a diesel engine in any of the US models.


The fact it has a diesel engine does not dictate where a vehicle sits in the range.

The version they sell (that I have seen or read a review on) in the UK is the Limited which going by other Chryslers is the top spec.

We never got the low spec 300C in the previous model. With the underpowered petrol engine.

They all came will full leather except for the SRT model which had half leather and what appeared to be Alcantara.

There was, from memory, a shortlived 3.5 petrol engine and the Hemi model.

Apart from SRT and Limited I have personally never seen any other specs in the UK either in the flesh or advertised for sale.

And I very much doubt the suspension on the US models is better than the UK model, the roads and therefore requirements as far as handling goes are very different.

The first press models of the old 300C were LHD US Models and were slated by the Press. UK models did not have the same specification of suspension.

And no matter what gearbox is in it.

A 300C competes with an A6, XF, 5 Series or E Class.

That is just a fact of life.

I am unsure why you are unable to accept the facts here


----------



## UberLuxbod

I did do some digging around to satisfy my curiosity.

The UK version only has the 5speed gearbox as fitted to the SRT versions in the US going by the Chrysler USA website.

There are certainly many more versions for the US inc an AWD version.

Not unusual as there is an AWD XJ aswell that we never got in the UK.

If you read the AutoExpress Test from 2012 the 300C comes second to the XF.

And they specifically mentioned the suspension changes for the UK including thicker antiroll bars. (Sway bars)


----------



## Just Some Guy

UberLuxbod said:


> A 300C competes with an A6, XF, 5 Series or E Class.
> 
> That is just a fact of life.
> 
> I am unsure why you are unable to accept the facts here


Those are all mid size cars, and therefore better compared to the Chrysler 200. Unless your primary point of comparison is price range. The 300 is a full sized car comparable to the A8, S Class, etc.

I think you're missing the point. It's not a matter of if the A8 or S Class are better than the 300, it's a question of if they're better _enough_ to justify the extra $30k to $50k they cost. From an owner/driver's point of view, maybe... but from a passenger's point of view, probably not (unless image is their primary concern). The 300 performs well, and has luxury features which match those of the much more expensive European cars.

It's a good example of American vs German thinking... Maybe not the best, but good enough, and easier/cheaper to make.


----------



## jimx200

You can have all the Chrysler 300's..not me. I had a 2006 300M and by the time it hit 62K, it had two replacement transmissions in it. Worst effing car I ever owned: one fuel sensor had to be replaced, power steering pump went at 40K, valve cover gasket leaks (a lot) on one bank (v6) and many electrical problems. Combine that crap with vague and mushy handling from it's weigh, poor mileage, and difficult viewing, I would not buy one again..ever. It's one of the worst for depreciation and holding value. Sorry, you may like yours, but reliability on them are the pits.


----------



## cheerose

That's a first gen 300... I really liked my 2nd gen S (no major problems that I can remember).


----------



## Just Some Guy

jimx200 said:


> You can have all the Chrysler 300's..not me. I had a 2006 300M and by the time it hit 62K, it had two replacement transmissions in it. Worst effing car I ever owned: one fuel sensor had to be replaced, power steering pump went at 40K, valve cover gasket leaks (a lot) on one bank (v6) and many electrical problems. Combine that crap with vague and mushy handling from it's weigh, poor mileage, and difficult viewing, I would not buy one again..ever. It's one of the worst for depreciation and holding value. Sorry, you may like yours, but reliability on them are the pits.


The 300M is nothing at all like the 1st and 2nd generation 300's. The 300M was built on the Chrysler LH platform, while the 1st and 2nd generation 300 is built on the LX (same as the Dodge Charger). They're _very_ different cars. My first 300 was a 2009, it had 160,000 miles on it when I sold it, and I never had a single issue with it. It did have some large blind spots, but you learned to work around it. The 2nd generation is simply better in every way.


----------



## rtaatl

Just Some Guy said:


> The 300M is nothing at all like the 1st and 2nd generation 300's. The 300M was built on the Chrysler LH platform, while the 1st and 2nd generation 300 is built on the LX (same as the Dodge Charger). They're _very_ different cars. My first 300 was a 2009, it had 160,000 miles on it when I sold it, and I never had a single issue with it. It did have some large blind spots, but you learned to work around it. The 2nd generation is simply better in every way.


I gotta cosign this as well...I despised Chrysler vehicles growing up, yet doing this car service the newest 300 nails the sweet spot in operation cost. With the new 3.6 pentastar putting out 300hp (s model) at 32 mpg mated to the ZF 8speed (which is probably more German than the Benz 5 speed) and all for $30k...you'd be hard pressed to find something better. So far absolutely no complaints from anyone about the car. Like I said...was never a fan of Chrysler, just giving credit where it's due.


----------



## jimx200

Just Some Guy said:


> The 300M is nothing at all like the 1st and 2nd generation 300's. The 300M was built on the Chrysler LH platform, while the 1st and 2nd generation 300 is built on the LX (same as the Dodge Charger). They're _very_ different cars. My first 300 was a 2009, it had 160,000 miles on it when I sold it, and I never had a single issue with it. It did have some large blind spots, but you learned to work around it. The 2nd generation is simply better in every way.


Good to know they have improved, but still not for me. You mention the LH..some said that meant Last Hope....

My Uber car a 2006 Mazda 6 is at 200,000 care free miles and I believe Uber's age limit on a car is 8 years? Can anyone verify? Is it enforced? The car is in excellent condition and runs perfectly. My other driver is a vintage, rebuilt/restored 65 Mustang that only gets driven in sunshine. Love it's old school power from the 289 pumped up engine.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Just Some Guy said:


> The 300M is nothing at all like the 1st and 2nd generation 300's. The 300M was built on the Chrysler LH platform, while the 1st and 2nd generation 300 is built on the LX (same as the Dodge Charger). They're _very_ different cars. My first 300 was a 2009, it had 160,000 miles on it when I sold it, and I never had a single issue with it. It did have some large blind spots, but you learned to work around it. The 2nd generation is simply better in every way.


I thought the 300M ceased production in about 05?

So all the cars in the LX Platform have the underpinnings of the E Class from 96-03?

Interesting to know.

As I only knew the 300C was based on the E Class.


----------



## rtaatl

Not able to look it up at the moment, but I do believe the latest Gen (2011+) is a brand new chassis. Will get more info on this later.


----------



## Just Some Guy

UberLuxbod said:


> So all the cars in the LX Platform have the underpinnings of the E Class from 96-03?
> 
> Interesting to know.
> 
> As I only knew the 300C was based on the E Class.


Front suspension from the S-class, and the rear from the E-class.


----------



## Just Some Guy

rtaatl said:


> Not able to look it up at the moment, but I do believe the latest Gen (2011+) is a brand new chassis. Will get more info on this later.


The Charger switched to the LD platform in 2011, while the new 300 platform is sometimes referred to as LD, but also as an updated LX. I also read that they're planning to build the 300 and Charger on a platform based on the Maserati Ghibli starting in 2017.


----------



## Andrew M

Anyone here getting raped hard by Uber financing?


----------



## UberLuxbod

Just Some Guy said:


> Front suspension from the S-class, and the rear from the E-class.


Floorpan from the E aswell.


----------



## Nooa

Friend's don't let friend's buy Chrysler's for limo work. I have seen many cars used for fleet transportation work Limo/Taxi & BY FAR Chryslers are absolutely the worst. They cannot & do not stand up to the miles we put on them, they are throw away cars @ 100,000 miles and if doing uber thats approx 2 years. Also the Chrysler 300 has a very low roof line and passengers are always hitting their head getting in, Chrysler, Maserati, Jeeps They're all FIAT's (Fix It Again Tony) 
Fiat Group sells cars under twelve brands: Abarth, Alfa Romeo, Chrysler, Dodge, Ferrari, Fiat, Jeep, Lancia, Maserati, Ram Trucks. 
They're All Disposable vehicles.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Did you miss the bit about the previous 300C being based on a Mercedes floorpan

I think the suspension was partly old Mercedes aswell.


The diesel engine was also Mercedes, not sure about the gearbox.

Is your main issue that FIAT are not American.

It certainly seems that you are on a xenophobic rant rather than actually posting anything helpful or indeed rational.


----------



## rtaatl

As I've stated several times before I wasn't a Chrysler fan, yet what the newest generation 300 offers at a $30K price point really hits the sweetspot between revenue and operating costs. Given its an updated chassis, new engine design, and outsourced ZF 8 speed transmission, it was worth taking the chance. Also rear wheel drive has been a great benefit in ride quality compared to the pull/dive effect of front wheel drive.

We don't get a diesel option in America; the new pentastar 3.6L has been sufficient enough and paired with the 8 speed returns 32mpg highway in the real world. It's not going to win any drag races or carve any corners, but it doesn't have to in the world of car service. Especially here in Atlanta where it's mostly 4 to 6 lane highways. It's a touring car that offers a lot of amenities for an inexpensive price; a drivers and passengers can endure long hours and still feel comfortable in the vehicle. I've had no complaints on 4 hour road trips. Everyone I've driven had nothing, but praise for the car...coming up on 60K miles it's been nothing but oil changes and a new set of tires. The only complaint I've had is a rattle in the drivers seat and sunroof which the dealer took care of. In my opinion all cars in this business are disposable at some point...if I can get 120K worry free miles its mission accomplished.


----------



## picknyourseat

Currently have a 2013 Chrysler 300 Livery edition with 125,000 miles that I run on UberBLACK here in Phoenix. 

The car is terrific to drive and clients love it. 

Would buy another one without hesitation.


----------



## JaniceCT

Bump thread . Any newer owners out there ?


----------



## pacifico

Any guess why sales seems to be down from the begining of this model and continues even with the fiat brand?


----------



## SurginGeneral

pacifico said:


> Any guess why sales seems to be down from the begining of this model and continues even with the fiat brand?


Market trending towards SUVs / CUVs rather than large sedans.

EX: someone who'd drive a big 4 door sedan like a 300, is now probably shopping for a Grand Cherokee. They perceive the SUVs as "bigger" or the dead-horse excuse: "I like the high driving position."

Drives me crazy. I like my center of gravity as low as I can get it. One of the sales guys at my day job drives an S-Class, and I respect him for driving a sedan and resisting the SUV craze. Literally ALL of the other sales dudes are in Range Rovers sports, A5/7s, fully loaded Grand Cherokees or Suburbans.

Resist the SUV!


----------



## pacifico

I had a Mazda Protegé 2.0 2006 then I changed to a Crv awd 2007 and yes the high position driving experience is very good, now I drive 2011 Civic, and let me tell you is not fun for me or my riders to get in/out in this car, so absolutely my next vehicle is a suv


----------



## picknyourseat

Still have my 300, that I drove on Uber Black for 2 years. 

The car was/is awesome! Only repairs other than preventative maintenance were a radiator and a fuel pump. 

Currently at 233,000 miles and still looks and runs great.


----------

